# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz Night Sunday 25th Feb @ 8:30pm

## jamieS

Hope to see you all there.

----------


## donnalee1994

I'll be there,Hope its a good one Jamie,Good luck everyone  ::

----------


## htwood

Always a hoot, will plan on being there.  -H

----------


## donnasmithy27

will be their Jamie Hope its an easy one see if i can answer any without being last this time lol 
good luck

----------


## bobsgirl

Will make sure I am there JamieS, your quizzes are great fun!!

----------


## Piglet

Will be there. Probably no get any right  ::

----------


## jamieS

This weeks winners

3rd Place - WELLIES
2nd Place - CEDRIC

1st Place and Next Weeks's Quizzy
        JINGLEJANGLE




Welldone to everyone and thanks for coming.

----------

